# Leaking connections Kioto ck2610



## jgohl402 (10 mo ago)

Posted are three pictures. The connections just started to leak. I tried to tighten them - they were not loose. Any ideas? This is a new Kioti 2610. The connections feed my loader.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

It could be O-ring on the nipple where it goes into the valve body.
But to me in the pictures it looks like the hose nuts may be bottoming on the valve and not seating all the way


----------



## movin_dirt (11 mo ago)

Brand new tractor. I would bring it back to the shop under warranty if they are close by. Mine is 30 minutes away and I would just trailer it there.


----------



## jgohl402 (10 mo ago)

Thanks...trying new o rings tomorrow


----------



## jgohl402 (10 mo ago)

movin_dirt said:


> Brand new tractor. I would bring it back to the shop under warranty if they are close by. Mine is 30 minutes away and I would just trailer it there.


Mine is 1.5 hours away, otherwise i would have done that


----------



## movin_dirt (11 mo ago)

If you all don’t go to your dealer where do you typically go to get parts?


----------

